
Malady mongers: How drug companies sell treatments by inventing diseases - HoppedUpMenace
https://www.yahoo.com/news/malady-mongers-drug-companies-sell-treatments-inventing-diseases-100040360.html
======
didgeoridoo
> “Everyone’s legs feel restless now and then”

Yes, and everyone feels sad now and then, so depression is a made-up problem
too.

I know Restless Legs Syndrome gets some laughs because it sounds like the name
of some mid-90s jam band, but naming the condition really helps when you’re
searching for solutions. It turns out that supplementing magnesium was
sufficient to eliminate my RLS, but I probably never would have found this out
if I had to search for “legs feel like they are being attacked by electric
ants at 3 in the morning”.

